# who likes their rhom



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

just wanted to know, people are always saying get a rhom get a rhom, but it usually ends up that they dont like them.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

i like my rhom,its just i want to get a manny,you know change of pace


----------



## edmond (Aug 9, 2004)

I love my rhom. In my mine they are the coolest looking fish out there.


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

personally 1 big fish doesnt seem as fun as a shoal...but if you got space for both i think a rhom or a manualli would be nice


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

I love my rhoms! This guy I have had for ten years ...


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

Red Eyes said:


> I love my rhoms! This guy I have had for ten years ...


 10 years holy crap!!!







nice lookin fish


----------



## Chief (Jul 1, 2004)

Love my V rhom


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

woah, 10 years.

you always hear about people buying rhoms, then a few months later, theyre up for sale again. i respect people that keep their fish as long as they can. im planning on keeping my fihs forever.


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

Red Eyes said:


> I love my rhoms! This guy I have had for ten years ...


 Red Eyes you are the man!!!!


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

i love mine he is bad ass





















:rockon:and the new tank is set up for him pics this weekend


----------



## FeedTheMachine (Jun 19, 2004)

Couple nice looking rhoms,i know i like mine.10 years,thats awsome i plan on mine being around that long too.


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

I like my Rhom also. This month will make it 2yrs. Had him since he was 1 1/2" - 2", soon I will update the pictures to show the development from then to now. But I am extremely pleased with my purchase and the way he is developing. My red I have now about 8yrs.


----------



## RHOMBEUS (Mar 18, 2003)

I have a pretty good sized collection of piranha. I must say that Rhoms are definately my favorite fish. All of mine seem to have differant personalities. From the smallest to the largest. I have six rhoms at this point. I'll soon have one of the new columbian ones Pedro has. I'm in the hunt for a 14" or larger Rhom at some point in the future. My largest one (Lawrence) is close to 12". He is pictured in my avatar. The one I've had the longest (George) came from Shark Aquarium. I purchased him at 5" in 2000. He is now pushing 9". I could go on and on. Rhoms all the way. There is just something about them that quite honestly I can't explain. Give me the super aggressive or the shy ones. It really doesn't matter. They are all awesome in my opinion. "NUFF SAID"


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

My rhom kicks ass. He looks like one mean fish with his red eyes and tries to kill anything that moves around him.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

my xingu is a p*ssy. he eats well, but never in front of me. i always have to be about 7-10 paces away from the tank. he's still pretty skittish. i'm in high hopes that he'll break out of his shell. i don't see him very often, that may be the problem.


----------



## xplosivelikec4 (May 10, 2004)

hyphen said:


> my xingu is a p*ssy. he eats well, but never in front of me. i always have to be about 7-10 paces away from the tank. he's still pretty skittish. i'm in high hopes that he'll break out of his shell. i don't see him very often, that may be the problem.










yep mine too but i still like him...even though my wifes mollies are alot more brave.


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

xplosivelikec4 said:


> hyphen said:
> 
> 
> > my xingu is a p*ssy. he eats well, but never in front of me. i always have to be about 7-10 paces away from the tank. he's still pretty skittish. i'm in high hopes that he'll break out of his shell. i don't see him very often, that may be the problem.
> ...


 until you put those mollies in the rhom tank


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

my 2 inch ven rhomb lol thattrie sto bite my hand and goes for me when i put my hand in the tank at 2 inches lmao...he's a gem


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

22


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

he sounds like a beast try n get some less blurry pics though lol


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

lol bad cam


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

suuuure, blame it on the cam!


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

i do and i will


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I also love my Rhoms...very active and confident...never shy...







!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I love my rhoms. The bigger they are, the more agressive they become. My Xingu was shy at fist, but now he attacks everything.


----------

